# Oblivion lovers unite!



## Nerdywolf (May 25, 2010)

Hello people 
 For starters I just want to hear about your characters and maybe later some favorite quest lines of yours.


----------



## LizardKing (May 25, 2010)

If only you had made this thread about 3 years ago


----------



## SNiPerWolF (May 25, 2010)

i play oblivion all the time its awsomne lol i have it for pc so i modded it like crazy... i can have sex with anyone.. i also have pokeballs.. i can capture anything or any body and use them to fight for me... its awesome.. also i had a map that was a huge city with a strip club... why you ask.. beacuse i could kill strippers


----------



## Saito Chikara (May 25, 2010)

I have all the DLC featured on XBL. I personally prefer Morrowind to Oblivion only because of the Worth of the game. As in, you had a more fulfilling gameplay over the course of the game, the items stored outside a person's house, and even inside, had more value than in oblivion, and you could really get creative with enchantments. I haven't played Oblivion for about 8 months, but I'm looking to playing it some more in the next while.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 26, 2010)

This was a really fun game.  Kind of want to start new char and play a new game. If I can find where I put it.

The first time I played this I played well over 100 hours before I started on the main quest. (after exiting dungeon of course).

Cant wait for the next elder scrolls. :3


----------



## 8-bit (May 26, 2010)

The only thing I liked was the Argonians <3

I prefer science to magics


----------



## R. Wolf (May 26, 2010)

I haven't _really_ played Oblivion in a long time (aside from the 5 minutes of it here and there), but when I first got it I could hardly get off the computer. It might have been the third game I was ever addicted to.


----------



## Nerdywolf (May 26, 2010)

It's pretty much my favorite game. I love how Bretons have a 50% mana resistance to start with, and after a while you can find a 50% mana resistance ring and be completely resistant to mana XD


----------



## Ozriel (May 26, 2010)

"STOP RIGHT THERE CRIMINAL SCUM!!"


----------



## Yaril47 (May 26, 2010)

I love Oblivion, so much to do, so muck to kill, like that damn Adoring Fan outside the Colosseum. Damn wood elves.

"STOP, YOU VIOLATED THE LAW, PAY THE COURT A FINE OR SERVE YOUR SENTENCE, YOUR STOLEN GOODS ARE NOW FORFEIT"


----------



## gdzeek (May 26, 2010)

It was a good game, I always enjoyed fighting the pregnant cows


----------



## Ozriel (May 26, 2010)

Yaril47 said:


> I love Oblivion, so much to do, so muck to kill, like that damn Adoring Fan outside the Colosseum. Damn wood elves.
> 
> "STOP, YOU VIOLATED THE LAW, PAY THE COURT A FINE OR SERVE YOUR SENTENCE, YOUR STOLEN GOODS ARE NOW FORFEIT"



[yt]r_2Jduxc2P8[/yt]


----------



## gdzeek (May 26, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Oblivion guard song



I loled

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gaP7UvOaM5E&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gaP7UvOaM5E&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]


----------



## Nerdywolf (May 26, 2010)

Yaril47 said:


> I love Oblivion, so much to do, so muck to kill, like that damn Adoring Fan outside the Colosseum. Damn wood elves.
> 
> "STOP, YOU VIOLATED THE LAW, PAY THE COURT A FINE OR SERVE YOUR SENTENCE, YOUR STOLEN GOODS ARE NOW FORFEIT"



Yeah I accidentally killed the adoring fan. Got me into the dark brotherhood though XD


----------



## Silver Dragon (May 26, 2010)

Nerdywolf said:


> It's pretty much my favorite game. I love how Bretons have a 50% mana resistance to start with, and after a while you can find a 50% mana resistance ring and be completely resistant to mana XD


 
That would be the Mundane Ring.



Nerdywolf said:


> Yeah I accidentally killed the adoring fan. Got me into the dark brotherhood though XD


 
If you want to get into the Dark Brotherhood legally, just convince Agronak Gro-Malog to stand down in the final Arena battle, as this counts as a murder.

Very fun game, I once had a spell that did 800 ranged damage within 10 ft. Cost about 650 mana, but definitely worth it.


----------



## Issashu (May 27, 2010)

It was a fun game, but honestly far worse than Morrowind. Still running through Oblivion gates and closing them in under 2 minutes will never get dull


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 27, 2010)

I quite playing when I burned out on mods and there wasn't anything to do after closing the gates.


----------



## Kvasir (May 30, 2010)

i have been playing it recently i really like playing as khajiits or nords. my favorite line that i ever recived was from a bandit his final words were...
"You move like a pregnant Cow!"
i laughed so hard i almost got my character killed by him. lols


----------



## Lukoi (May 30, 2010)

oblivion was damn awesome. but it lacked so much of what morrowind had. there were no cool heirlooms (if there were they had the same model/texture as everything else) and the main storyline was so short and lame.

the one thing oblivion had on morrowind was the combat system. being able to control when you block was epic!

in the long run though, i played morrowind for at least 3 times as long as i did oblivion lol


----------

